# Eschatology Tuesday : The book Revelation



## VanVos (Sep 4, 2007)

*Eschatology Tuesday : The book of Revelation*

We have begun a new teaching series on the book of Revelation . It will air every Tuesday at 6:00pm PT. Listen here for the free! low quality version. It's from an orthodox preterist perspective.

VanVos


----------

